# The Smashing Machine



## clapping_tiger (Nov 3, 2003)

I just got a chance to see the HBO special on Mark Kerr. It was quite an eye opener to the inner world of mixed martial arts competition. I don't have HBO so I have to wait for them to release a DVD or video. I just rented the DVD from Blockbuster and It is worth watching. One thing I noticed that the documentary cameramen have better access to the fights than the PPV cameras do. They seemed to be able to get closer and the picture quality was better. There was not much as far as MMA as a whole, it mainly focused on Mark Kerr and Mark Coleman, but it was still pretty cool.  There is also a book called "Brawl" that tells the history of modern No Holds Barred competitions(UFC, Pride and such).


----------



## arnisador (Nov 3, 2003)

See also:
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=5557
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=6477


----------

